# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Odd dream - my school was on fire

## Orphic

There are times I really wish one of my dreams made some kind of sense.

As with almost all of my dreams, this dream was incredibly clear, but the second I woke up, I forgot many details. But from this dream, I remember knowing my school was on fire. There was no smoke, no visible flames and no alarm sounding, but somehow I knew there was a fire. And I recall walking down a flight of stairs to an emergency exit that I have never seen before. There were three identical orange fluffy cats waiting by the door that wanted to be let out...they all looked exactly like my cat Sassy that passed away many years ago.

And someone was guiding me out of the building - someone who I could see, but whose face I could not recall. I knew for sure this was a man, and while I felt as though I trusted him completely, I had no idea who he was. Or, at least, it was unclear who he was in the dream.

And for some reason, people were quite calm considering the apparent fire. People were shuffling slowly out the doors of the building. I don't recall much else, really. I know there was more, but I am often unable to retain dream details with more specificity than this. But it was nice to have a dream - it stinks when I go a week or more without remembering a single dream.

----------


## sailrmc

The dream that you had was so very classic...the dream guide (in the context presented in your dream) represents the role of the subconscious mind in you life. It is part of you and is your mentor and friend. It shows that it will take care of you in times of difficulty (actually in good times and bad). 
The three orange cats represent a bright and hopeful outlook that you have as a result of becoming a whole person ...all three aspects of yourself have been ignited (in a good way).The conscious mind, the subconscious mind and the superconscious (spiritual awareness) are alive and functioning within you and now you are just getting started in your new awareness.
Stay tuned to your dreams, the indication is that there are many more to come. 
They can very well be life changing.
sailrmc

----------


## Cacophony

*Feed the flames, I say. Then again, no one really listens to me.*

----------


## Orphic

I wonder if the fact the cats all looked like a late pet of mine was significant. Was my cat possibly seeing me in my dreams to tell me he was okay in the afterlife?

I'm still wondering who that man was who was with me in the dream. At first I thought it may have been my best friend, but BestFriend has a very high-pitched, boyish voice. The man in my dream was...he was soft-spoken, but his voice was not nearly as high as my friend's. I also don't think he was my boyfriend because his body shape was not like BF's. I can't put my finger on who he was.

Thanks for reading, guys. I appreciate the input very much.  :smiley:

----------


## Orphic

This is getting a little odd...two nights ago, I had another fire-related dream. This time in my dream, my dorm was being evacuated because someone was building a bomb in their room. I don't even want to know what prompted that.  :Eek:

----------

